# Anyone have trick to replace original u joint in middle of Dana 50?



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well it nightmare. original u joints in middle of axle.

95 F250 with dana 50. It need new u joint in middle of shaft.

Worst it still have damn c clip hold shaft to diff. :realmad:

I was think about use torch to cut 4 legs off U joints then soak in acetone with ATF to help loosen rust in u joint to shaft for couple weeks before install 3.55 gear in front axle.


----------



## Mnpowerstroke99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd check out one of these sites and do a search on this topic www.thedieselstop.com or www.ford-trucks.com .Theres a lot of great info on Ford trucks on them.I've saved a lot of money on repairs because of those sites.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Soak it with Fluid Film


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Can't you undo the spindle to pull the axle through the knuckle? As Hydro said, FF is your best bet for stuff you can wait to take apart. If you're in a hurry, Deep Creep. The ATF/Acetone mix is also good, but highly flammable. DC works well when you are using a torch to speed things up.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Can't do it have C clip hold in diff.

I would do that when I remove c clip after change 4.10 to 3.55


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pop the diff cover off and pull the c-clip then you can pull the axle shaft. Ten minutes.

Even if you cut the joint out, I don't think you would be able to get the new one in.

Why are you switching to taller gears?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

F250 we use for highway.

500 miles round trip 9 mpg is kill our gas budget while our 96 E350 passenger get 16 mpg with 3.55.

Honest 4.10 is great for tow heavy trailer but once on highway rpm were around 2800 at 70 to 75 mph.


It not that easier.

you need unhook driveshaft then jack to hold 60 pound carrier.

We will cut then remove and put another one I am sure we can do with C press.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I guess the gear swap makes sense. Of course you have to swap both R&P, but you know that.

Let us know if you can get the joint in. You may still have to pull the hub to give the axle shaft enough play.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

We need do rear first because Guy want make sure I am not scam him.

He have front diff.

I let you know if mpg does improve.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Do him a favor and pull the front driveshaft......


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i have never done u-joints on a D-50.
if the 50 was in the truck long enough for a u-joint to go, i just cut the 50 out and replaced it with a D-60.
the Dana 50 ifs front differential was one of the dumbest things ford ever put in a truck.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

tjctransport;1034861 said:


> i have never done u-joints on a D-50.
> if the 50 was in the truck long enough for a u-joint to go, i just cut the 50 out and replaced it with a D-60.
> the Dana 50 ifs front differential was one of the dumbest things ford ever put in a truck.


I was wondering how long it would take before someone said this.

Dana 60s fix everything


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

2COR517;1034884 said:


> I was wondering how long it would take before someone said this.
> 
> Dana 60s fix everything


not everything, but they fix all the inadequacies of the Dana 50


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

yea but watch torching the ujoint cause if you get the shaft to hot it will cause it to will weakend the metal around the shaft and cause it to break i had the same problem but i dont have the ujoint in the middle, i got the two ends i couldnt get the clips out so i hit them with a torch and got them out but a couple weeks later the driveshaft broke .in the middle of the road i had to have a drive shaft made by a driveshaft company 400 dollars i got a new driveshaft i called every junk yard i the state of jersey no one had one so i had it made  :realmad:






96 f250 with 7.6 western unimount


----------

